# Sara Coppin - equine communicator



## SCG (3 May 2010)

Has anyone had her out to their horse?  Was she any good?  Feel free to PM, I don't want to upset anybody ...


----------



## Old Bat (3 May 2010)

"Yes" and "Brilliant"... I'll PM you


----------



## SCG (3 May 2010)

Ooh great thank you


----------



## quirky (3 May 2010)

forderough said:



			"Yes" and "Brilliant"... I'll PM you
		
Click to expand...

Can I ask a stupid question ?

Does she come out to the horse, or can she communicate via a photo?
What area does she cover?


----------



## Old Bat (3 May 2010)

She can do both, I'm not sure of her travelling radius but she is based in Rugby and comes out to south Warks...if she uses photos she can cover a greater distance.


----------



## Mrs B (3 May 2010)

Sara's great. She's been to see me and M once a year for the last four years. It makes the hairs stand up on the back of your neck.... I have no idea how or why it works (and I am a fairly committed member of the Sceptical Society) but it just does.

I'm new here (hello, everyone!) but do pm me if you want to, SCG


----------



## Angelbones (3 May 2010)

She's just amazing. I am a long way away from her so she used photos sent online for us, but she has visited people I know who are local to her and they have been stunned by her accuracy. I think you should keep an open mind and don't go looking for answers when using anyone offering this sort of service, but if you do it out of interest then it is fascinating stuff. As with any profession there are charlatans and con artists out there, but I honestly believe that Sara isn't one of them. Her results for mine could not have been more accurate and specific - and I was able to check back with previous owners for verification. I have a yard of 7 and each reading was only applicable to the pony in question, it could not have matched any of the others on any level. I think I paid £30 per reading - and she does have a long waiting list, but email is a good way to do it if you aren't local as you get a good chance to go over and over the results time and time again.


----------



## catdragon (4 May 2010)

Sara is amazing. She has given readings for most of the horses on our yard and has told each owner things that no-one could know. I for one will definitely be booking her again. Please PM if you need any more details.


----------



## Serephin (4 May 2010)

Sarah is very good - I have had her out several times over the years.  I am going to try her online with my new neddy as we are a bit far away for her to travel now.


----------



## Faro (4 May 2010)

I met Sarah many years ago when she attended an Equine Reiki course at which my horses were the "Guinea Pigs", and Sarah was only just starting out as an Animal Communicator.  After the Reiki course, Sarah, without being prompted (and without being paid) did Communication readings on 2 of my horses, which were incredibly accurate and I can vouch for the fact that there was no way she could have had prior knowledge of the most significant points she made. I can thoroughly recommend her and if I were ever planning on using an Animal Communicator at all in the future, she would definitely be the first person I'd ask.


----------



## fattysmum (4 May 2010)

Everyone seems to have had such good experiences. I wonder what went wrong with my horse? 

She came to my yard and did a few horses but again very general stuff that would be impossible to verify.

With the reading she did for me it was just so inaccurate it was a bit of a joke. I wrote back to her to explain all the things she was wrong about and she was quite rude.


----------



## SCG (4 May 2010)

Some interesting replies (and PMs), mostly very positive, thanks everybody.  Fattysmum, I remember I went to see a psychic once and she was absolutely brilliant, told me things she couldn't possibly have known, absolutely spot on.  I went home and raved about her so my mum made an appointment and yep you've guessed, she had a really disappointing reading, all general stuff, alot of it wrong, way off, some if it nonsense etc so I guess its just not an exact science ...


----------



## measles (4 May 2010)

I don't know Sara but am too skeptical to go with these things


----------



## H's mum (4 May 2010)

I used Sara about 5/6 years ago and she was TOTALLY spot on - It was extremely strange to have someone to tell me so much about my horse (which was all acurate and no way could she have known the info she provided)  Would highly recommend 
Kate x


----------



## daydreambeliever (4 May 2010)

This is something that i find interesting but also skeptical.This is probably a bit of a stupid question. What sort of things do communicators tell you, is it about the horses general health and happiness both now and in the past? I'd love to know if my horse is happy with his life with me, as i'm sure most of us would want to know that, it's the main thing that tempts me to have a reading.


----------



## dominobrown (4 May 2010)

Did she write a book and appear on Big Breakfast?? I forgot what the book is called, I have read it about her starting out and her 'rise to fame' as it were. Same person???


----------



## Tiffany (4 May 2010)

forderough said:



			"Yes" and "Brilliant"... I'll PM you
		
Click to expand...

Would you mind letting me have her website/email address please.
Thanks


----------



## ruscara (4 May 2010)

I don't see any harm in saying here that I paid for a 'reading' by photograph a few years ago, and there was absolutely nothing in the response I got that was relevant to my horse.  I did pay, only because I felt that Ms. Coppin genuinely believed that she had 'read' my horse's photo.  But there was no detail at all that was correct.


----------



## dominobrown (4 May 2010)

I can't see how any one can read of photo. Maybe if there is a horse in front of you, maybe.


----------



## Biscuit (4 May 2010)

I don't understand the "reading from a photo" either. 

I just posted on one of the other animal communicator posts that in my opinion it is unethical to charge people money for this type of "service". Either the person is intentionally fraudulent; taking money for something that cannot be proven at all, or they are nuts and think they really are psychic. Sorry if it seems hash. 

There are plenty of information available out there on how people do cold readings on people, I reckon you can easily follow the same approach for a horse and trick well meaning horse owners out of their money ;-) 

for those in the mood for some light hearted reading, Quackwatch has a nice little article on psychics http://www.quackwatch.org/01QuackeryRelatedTopics/psychic2.html


----------



## Elsbells (4 May 2010)

It can be done, it's just that science can't pin it down or give it a name. If the scientist found out tomorrow what it was, how it worked and that there was science behind it, they would claim it as theirs.
It is a gift, but it rarely belongs if ever to the owner of that gift. I have it and try to keep it from new people that I meet, because their view of me would be immediatly coloured. They would loose all interest in me and who I am and they would instead start testing and probeing straight away even though I'm not intrested. It is not a mechanic, we are not mechanics and just because someone has the gift of second sight, mediumship, communication, it doesn't mean there should be a free for all, or that we should be used, judged or insulted. I charge a fee for a sitting that's true and I make no appology for it because I give a good service and I damm well earn it. I have not worked for others spiritually for a year now and I do that out of choice even though the phone calls keep coming. Speaking for myself and in defence of others, I am neither rich nor famous. We just try our best to help and it is so nice when sometimes, someone I've helped through the most difficult of times,..... says thankyou.
OK.....I'm off my soapbox now


----------



## Biscuit (5 May 2010)

"It can be done, it's just that science can't pin it down or give it a name. " erm...  we use a scientific method to prove things, so if science cannot pin it down that is probably because it isn't based in fact. Do buzz words like "randomised controlled study" or "placebo effect" mean anything to you? 

I would warmly recommend the book "Bad science" by Ben Goldacre, it is very entertaining 

I understand that people like to think they are "special" and have "gifts", and that some  people feel that they have been "helped".  The same applies to other forms of quackery. If I sold you a sugar pill against back ache, you may feel better, but do you still think it would be ethical of me to do so? 

I guess we will have to disagree :-D


----------



## reindeerlover (5 May 2010)

_CJ_ said:



			I have a sore back- I need one of those pills!!!!! Now!!!! I'll pay lots, please...?? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Biscuit (5 May 2010)

farrierlover, maybe you need someone to communicate with your back, in case it has some sort of trauma it wishes to discuss with you, you never know, perhaps a certain colour tank top does not agree with it, or it could be miffed about the brand of shower gel you use?? ;-)


----------



## reindeerlover (5 May 2010)

_CJ_ said:



			farrierlover, maybe you need someone to communicate with your back, in case it has some sort of trauma it wishes to discuss with you, you never know, perhaps a certain colour tank top does not agree with it, or it could be miffed about the brand of shower gel you use?? ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Frankly it's probably upset by the size of my a$$.... Likely my horses are too....


----------



## vicky_sut (5 May 2010)

I have never heard of Sara Coppin but I have seen a few equine communicators one came to the yard and every thing they said was very vague and non specific and I thought she was just a very clever lady who took a lot of signals of the owner.
But there was another lady that I cant remember her name and she was amazing! She did a couple of different horses and was bang on with everyone, there were things she said that there was no way she could have known. 
As for saying about science there is such a large part of our brains that we dont use who is to say what we can and cant do. There is a book about healing using the energy field written by Barbara Ann Brennan and she used to work for NASA.
Personally I think dont knock things unless youve tried them )


----------



## Bojangles (5 May 2010)

elsbells said:



			It can be done, it's just that science can't pin it down or give it a name. If the scientist found out tomorrow what it was, how it worked and that there was science behind it, they would claim it as theirs.
It is a gift, but it rarely belongs if ever to the owner of that gift. I have it and try to keep it from new people that I meet, because their view of me would be immediatly coloured. They would loose all interest in me and who I am and they would instead start testing and probeing straight away even though I'm not intrested. It is not a mechanic, we are not mechanics and just because someone has the gift of second sight, mediumship, communication, it doesn't mean there should be a free for all, or that we should be used, judged or insulted. I charge a fee for a sitting that's true and I make no appology for it because I give a good service and I damm well earn it. I have not worked for others spiritually for a year now and I do that out of choice even though the phone calls keep coming. Speaking for myself and in defence of others, I am neither rich nor famous. We just try our best to help and it is so nice when sometimes, someone I've helped through the most difficult of times,..... says thankyou.
OK.....I'm off my soapbox now

Click to expand...


Complety agree with you. I have a loverly lady who does me and my horse. She has been spot on things that I only knew about that happern between us. Yes I do pay for it as I always been taught that with Reiki you shouldnt give it away a exchange is a big must!!

There are people who are out for themself's not for the truth which is to help the horse and the owner. If I didnt have mine I would deed to think what would of happern to my boy.


----------



## catembi (5 May 2010)

I'm using Ann Dee again on Sat for 2 of mine.  I came across her when Catembi was seriously ill & she was amazing.

I've spent £5k on vets over the past couple of months trying to find out why Adrian is so lethargic & no-one can tell me.  He is MY horse & I KNOW that there is something wrong.

So I'm seeing if Ann can shed any light.  She will also be talking to Trev (ex-racer) to see if he's got anything he wants to say.

I am also about to use an iridologist & a herbalist for Adrian.  I know I sound like a nutter but I have spent FIVE THOUSAND POUNDS on vets & got nowhere.  A horse doesn't go from being able to jump 1 m 40 to not wanting to put one foot in front of the other without something being wrong, even if it's something that doesn't show up on bone scans, x rays, blood tests etc....

If anyone is interested, I will post my experiences with all of the above.  I might keep a diary of the whole thing.


----------



## zoeshiloh (5 May 2010)

A horse doesn't go from being able to jump 1 m 40 to not wanting to put one foot in front of the other without something being wrong, even if it's something that doesn't show up on bone scans, x rays, blood tests etc....
		
Click to expand...

I beg to differ - perhaps he is bored/fed up/or just doesn't want to??? There does not HAVE to be a reason, horses can and do go sour, just like people. In my teens I wrote the most amazing poetry, I won prizes and awards, and had agents calling my, and publishers interested - but the "magic" just fizzled out, and I just didn't want to write poetry anymore, despite the fact I could have earnt a good living doing so. Not only that, but as I have gotten older, I have lost the nack for the twisted webs of words that used to get me noticed so much by a varied audience. Not just that, but I used to compete in rifle shooting, and also won a lot of prizes, I travelled abroad to shoot as well, but I feel I have achieved what I can, and so have given up, the time and effort to practise, the money involved etc is all too much, and perhaps horses also feel this? Perhaps one day they just decide "why jump a big fence with someone on my back for no reward?" I'm not saying that there isn't anything wrong with your horse, but I certainly disagree with what you said. 

As for animal communicators, I cannot believe that anyone can communicate with an animal to the extent of the animal actually talking to them. There are a lot of frauds out there, and there are a lot of people who think they can actually do it, but I am afraid I don't believe it can be done. I do believe there are people that can apply logic, and use what the owner tells them, and see how the horse reacts to certain stimuli, to pin everything together and give you a logical answer. These people do not normally palm themselves off as communicators though, but show themselves for what they are.

I used to work with a lovely lady who was adamant she could heal animals, she studied shiatsu and reiki, as well as angel healing. She felt she could talk to animals. She had an amazing bond with any animal she approached. She is brilliant at her job, and I would happily have her do shiatsu etc on my animals, but I don't for a minute believe she can communicate with them. She has a loving, calm personality, and the animals pick up on this, she is not talking to them.

I have had two experiences with a so-called animal communicator, and both were negative. The first time she basically took all the information that I, and others had given her and then tried to present it to me as if she was telling it to me for the first time, ie, the horse had a bad back, pain in it's mouth etc (had already told her she needed a lot of dental work!). The second time she was referring to another horse of mine, and used information given to her by a third party, she basically told me what the third party had told her, without knowing that I had told the third party it originally (ie, she thought she was hearing it first hand from the third party, and that the third party and I had not conversed about the situation). This is an incredibly well known and used 'communicator' (not Sara Coppin - I have no dealings with her) who has a massive waiting list, and supposed superb reputation!


----------



## HorseGirl18 (9 December 2010)

Red Nosed Old Bat said:



			"Yes" and "Brilliant"... I'll PM you
		
Click to expand...

could you send me her e-mail address plz


----------

